# First time alone to the range



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

I know that for most of you this isn't a big deal, but I went down to the range for the first time without my father or grandfather (I took a friend). It felt pretty good being able to go to the range with my own rifle without anyone supervising me. There were several times when I could have (maybe should have) honked my horn on the way there, but I thought that I had to be a little more responsible, maybe discrete is the word I'm looking for, since I had my rifle with me.

Next step is getting my NH CC. I talked to the officer in our town up in NH and he said I ought to apply for it and see what happens, he didn't see any reason why I shouldn't give it a shot.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Good deal! :smt023

Sometimes I wish I had more guys around here to shoot with, but on the flip side, there's something to be said for just being able to go by yourself, be alone with your thoughts, and not have any distractions.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Marcus, 
Cool, grats. How did you do? What did you do?


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Todd said:


> Good deal! :smt023
> 
> Sometimes I wish I had more guys around here to shoot with, but on the flip side, there's something to be said for just being able to go by yourself, be alone with your thoughts, and not have any distractions.


+1 100% I love taking my 9 yrs old son with me to shoot his 22, but going alone in your own thoughts is very very rewarding and relaxing.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

It's nice to be independent! I never really had anybody formally introduce me to the sport of shooting. It would have been nice though.
I think I like it best when it's just me and nobody else is there either. I can think better and I don't need to keep an eye on the unknows and what thet are up to.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

niadhf said:


> Marcus,
> Cool, grats. How did you do? What did you do?


Thanks bud.

We did pretty shitty. I'm a bad shot since I haven't been able to go often over the past years, maybe once every few months at best. We just put up a water bottle and took pops at it and smoked a few small cigars. Until I get more cash and finish school I don't think I'll get too serious about hitting the target, but I sure would like to!


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Todd said:


> there's something to be said for just being able to go by yourself, be alone with your thoughts, and not have any distractions.


Word. While I like hanging out with friends, sometimes I need some time to myself. Fishing, hunting, snowboarding, working on my car, playing guitar, and shooting are great when I'm alone and I can devote 100% concentration and focus.


----------

